# How do I know the manufacture date of my G-Shock ?



## fanskopisusu (Aug 23, 2012)

hi All,

i just bought my 1st G-Shock around two weeks ago, it's a GLX-5600B-8DR, and i love it very much.

i need your help on how to know the manufacture date of my G-Shock.

i've used the G-Shock Perfect Search and from it i know that this model was released in April 2010, and now it's already discontinued.
but i'm still curious when was my G-Shock manufactured.

are there any code number on the watch which can indicate the production date, just like the one in the Seiko 5 watches ?

engraved on the caseback are only the module number, model number and "made in thainland H"....does it mean something ?

and on the strap, there's a code "413 F2" and ">PUR<".

any answer will be appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## Hank Moody (Aug 22, 2012)

you have to look in serial number, but i don't know where it is.


----------



## Tretton (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry, but serial numbers (batch numbers to be more specific) are engraved only on solar powered models, so there's no way to tell when your GLX was manufactured...


----------



## fanskopisusu (Aug 23, 2012)

is the serial numbers printed on the watch-tag ?

the store where i bought the watch didn't give me the watch-tag after they detached it.


----------



## Tretton (Jan 2, 2012)

No, serial (batch) number is engraved on the backplate of the watch (only on solar powered models).


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Tretton said:


> (only on solar powered models).


Not really:


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Tretton said:


> No, serial (batch) number is engraved on the backplate of the watch (only on solar powered models).


Well ... my DW-5000 G-Shock is not solar powered and it has a serial number:










;-)


----------



## Hank Moody (Aug 22, 2012)

What does the serial numbers on the back of a Frogman mean?I found this article on wiki:

A Frogman serial number has 6 digits. A Dawn Black Frogman can for instance have the serial number 780123. The first digit is the year, while the second digit is the month. So this Frogman is produced in August 2007 (it could also be 1997, but that was not the year this model was produced). In the August 2007 run, this was number 0123.
So what happens in November and December you might ask. For November the second digit is an N and for December the second digit is a D. Here an image of a DW-6300, produced November 1993, number 260 of the production line.


----------



## fanskopisusu (Aug 23, 2012)

hmmm...interesting article you got there Hank....

so does this mean Casio only put the production batch number only in their "high-end" G-Shocks ?


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Pretty much. The "more special watches", like Master of G models, get a serial number, while the more common ones don't.


----------



## Tretton (Jan 2, 2012)

LUW said:


> Not really:





gaijin said:


> Well ... my DW-5000 G-Shock is not solar powered and it has a serial number:;-)


Yes, a *serial number*. But what I meant were *batch numbers*, which you can find only on solar powered models (most of them at least). 










Some higher-end models have both of them:


----------



## fanskopisusu (Aug 23, 2012)

thanks to all for the answers...

but, is there any chance to find out the manufacture date of the more "common" g-shocks ?


----------



## Tretton (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm afraid there's no way to tell that.


----------



## Hank Moody (Aug 22, 2012)

202A120J

this is my riseman.

can anyone tell me, does this mean that production date is 02.2012. ?

tnx!


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

fanskopisusu said:


> thanks to all for the answers...
> 
> but, is there any chance to find out the manufacture date of the more "common" g-shocks ?


Seems I'm the only one who is curious why you need to know the exact date, what gives?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Hank Moody said:


> 202A120J
> 
> this is my riseman.
> 
> ...


No. It was made on April 30, 2010.

The last letter "J" means it was made in 2010. The 3 numbers that precede the "J", "120" mean it was made on the 120th day of that year.

HTH


----------



## Hank Moody (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you very much on your fast answer!

cheers


----------



## tiha (Jul 15, 2011)

AFAIK "B" stands for 2012. Does anybody know what are letters for the other years?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

tiha said:


> AFAIK "B" stands for 2012. Does anybody know what are letters for the other years?


A-2001
B-2002
C-2003
D-2004
E-2005
F-2006
G-2007
H-2008
I-2009
J-2010
A-2011
B-2012
C-2013

HTH


----------



## tiha (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

gaijin said:


> A-2001
> B-2002
> C-2003
> D-2004
> ...


Thanx buddy, I was looking all over for this list!


----------



## fanskopisusu (Aug 23, 2012)

dobber72 said:


> Seems I'm the only one who is curious why you need to know the exact date, what gives?


hi dobber,

only pure curiosity my friend... 

and also i want to know for how long the battery of my g-shock will last....
given the spec of CR2025 is 7 years in certain usage condition, i just want to know how long will my g-shock's battery will last.


----------



## mf6532 (Feb 14, 2006)

Another way is when you get the watch note the current date that its showing.


----------



## Hank Moody (Aug 22, 2012)

seaman said:


> Another way is when you get the watch note the current date that its showing.


only when is new. 

what about used ones?! 

fortunately, this is about G's, indestructible watches!

cheers


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Hank Moody said:


> only when is new.
> 
> what about used ones?!
> 
> ...


On an older G-Shock, when manually setting the year when setting the date, select the oldest (furthest back) year the watch will offer as an option. Usually, that year will be the year the watch was made, or within a year or two. It may not be exact, but it should be close enough. ;-)

HTH


----------



## Tretton (Jan 2, 2012)

gaijin said:


> On an older G-Shock, when manually setting the year when setting the date, select the oldest (furthest back) year the watch will offer as an option. Usually, that year will be the year the watch was made, or within a year or two. It may not be exact, but it should be close enough. ;-)
> HTH


I'm not sure about that. On my DW-5000SL it's not even close - "oldest" setting is 1995.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Tretton said:


> I'm not sure about that. On my DW-5000SL it's not even close - "oldest" setting is 1995.


Thanks for the information. Sounds like my idea was wrong ... oh, well. ;-)


----------



## tiha (Jul 15, 2011)

gaijin said:


> On an older G-Shock, when manually setting the year when setting the date, select the oldest (furthest back) year the watch will offer as an option. Usually, that year will be the year the watch was made, or within a year or two. It may not be exact, but it should be close enough. ;-)
> HTH


Year interval (e.g. 2000-2099 for 3159) is the characteristic of the module used - it's built in watch hardware. Some modules may be in production for a very long time, maybe even more than 10 years.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

gaijin said:


> Thanks for the information. Sounds like my idea was wrong ... oh, well. ;-)





tiha said:


> Year interval (e.g. 2000-2099 for 3159) is the characteristic of the module used - it's built in watch hardware. Some modules may be in production for a very long time, maybe even more than 10 years.


Thanks for the information. Sounds like my idea was wrong ... oh, well. ;-)


----------



## werrbug (Dec 5, 2012)

my G-6900KG is 204A113B..B is represent for 2012 right? so what are the other numbers?


----------



## jer_ (Feb 9, 2012)

204 A 113 B 
204A has to do with assembly location,IIRC, 113 identifies it was made the 113th day of the year, which is april 23rd, and the B for 2012.


----------



## werrbug (Dec 5, 2012)

owh i see. thanks jer..very appreciate. thx much!


----------



## sandesh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a mudman g-9300.. 2010240B.. B is for 2012.. wat do the numbers stand for??


----------



## Tretton (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Does anybody in here know whether or not Casio manufactured any atomic solar GWF-1000-1JF Frogmans in January 2013 of this year?
I was looking at the batch numbers on both of my GWF-1000-1JF atomic solar Frogmans and the last 4 digits of the batch numbers on BOTH watches are the exact same.

They are: "015C" on BOTH watches.

Do the last 4 digits of the batch number "015C" that's engraved on the back bezel mean that both of my Frogmans were manufactured on the same exact day on January 15, 2013?

I just purchased both Frogmans 2 weeks ago from 2 different sellers from the Rakuten Japan website.

Do you think that the last 4 digits of the batch numbers ending in "015C" on both Frogmans means that they were both manufactured on the same day on January 15, 2013? 
Or do the "015C" last 4 digits of the batch numbers mean something different?

Is it possible that both sellers that I purchased both of my Frogmans from received VERY FRESH watches from the CASIO Frogman manufacturing plant that were manufactured less than 1 month ago on January 15, 2013?


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> Does anybody in here know whether or not Casio manufactured any atomic solar GWF-1000-1JF Frogmans in January 2013 of this year?
> I was looking at the batch numbers on both of my GWF-1000-1JF atomic solar Frogmans and the last 4 digits of the batch numbers on BOTH watches are the exact same.
> 
> They are: "015C" on BOTH watches.
> ...


Both of your frogs were produced January 15, 2013


----------



## kanzaki_reborn (Dec 17, 2012)

I saw Sjors' yellow G-6900A on his blog. It has a serial number...How come my white G-6900A does not have one?


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

I was just looking at the BN of my GWF-1000G and it ends with an 'A', so which means manufactured in 2011.


----------



## cjenrick (Oct 26, 2012)

my GW 9010mb mudman has a 202a1761

anyone know when it was produced???


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Fer Guzman said:


> Both of your frogs were produced January 15, 2013


Fer Guzman,
Are you 100% absolutely sure about this? If it's NOT correct, then do you know what else that the last 4 digits ending in "015C" could mean?

I just want to make 100% sure that you are right about this and that my GWF-1000-1JF atomic solar Frogman "WAS" manufactured on January 15, 2013.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

cjenrick said:


> my GW 9010mb mudman has a 202a1761
> 
> anyone know when it was produced???


Does it end in a 1 or and i?


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> Fer Guzman,
> Are you 100% absolutely sure about this? If it's NOT correct, then do you know what else that the last 4 digits ending in "015C" could mean?
> 
> I just want to make 100% sure that you are right about this and that my GWF-1000-1JF atomic solar Frogman "WAS" manufactured on January 15, 2013.


I am incapable of making mistakes. JK, give your complete batch #, but if you say those are the last 4 then yes I am 100% sure.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Fer Guzman said:


> I am incapable of making mistakes. JK, give your complete batch #, but if you say those are the last 4 then yes I am 100% sure.


Fer Guzman,
I don't have the watch with me right now, but I do remember that in the 1st four digits there are 3 numbers (I think that the 1st 3 numbers and the letter next to the 1st 3 numbers is either "210D" or "201D".

Then the last 4 digits are "015C". I'm pretty sure that the last 4 digits of the batch number are correct. And the 1st 4 digits of the batch number is either "210D" or "201D". I'm sure about that too, but not sure which one of the 1st four digits that it is. But one of the sequence of the 1st 4 digits of the batch number that I just listed here is definitely correct.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Just curious, why is the date of manufacture important? I could understand if it was a new car and you want to know how long it has been sitting on the lot, but a watch?


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> Just curious, why is the date of manufacture important? I could understand if it was a new car and you want to know how long it has been sitting on the lot, but a watch?


I will tell you why. It's because I'm hoping that both atomic solar Frogman that I received have both been manufactured this year in 2013.

Plus, if both watches were manufactured sometime last month on January 15th, it will mean that both Frogmans are "fresh stock" and that the sellers that I purchased them from just got them into their stock from the CASIO manufacturing plant no more than 2 weeks before I purchased them. What I want to establish is that both Frogmans were not sitting in either seller's stock for more than a few weeks from the time that they were both manufactured and released from the factory up until the time that I purchased them.
The batch numbers should be able to tell that for me.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Tick Toc said:


> Plus, if both watches were manufactured sometime last month on January 15th, it will mean that both Frogmans are "fresh stock" and that the sellers that I purchased them from just got them into their stock from the CASIO manufacturing plant no more than 2 weeks before I purchased them. What I want to establish is that both Frogmans were not sitting in either seller's stock for more than a few weeks from the time that they were both manufactured and released from the factory up until the time that I purchased them.











Dude, honestly, you should _really_ try to relax. This whole watch business is for fun only, remember?


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> I will tell you why. It's because I'm hoping that both atomic solar Frogman that I received have both been manufactured this year in 2013.
> 
> Plus, if both watches were manufactured sometime last month on January 15th, it will mean that both Frogmans are "fresh stock" and that the sellers that I purchased them from just got them into their stock from the CASIO manufacturing plant no more than 2 weeks before I purchased them. What I want to establish is that both Frogmans were not sitting in either seller's stock for more than a few weeks from the time that they were both manufactured and released from the factory up until the time that I purchased them.
> The batch numbers should be able to tell that for me.


I understand that already, but what is the advantage? Just that they are newer? The "thought" of it? I am not criticizing


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> I understand that already, but what is the advantage? Just that they are newer? The "thought" of it? I am not criticizing


Yes, I just feel psyched if both of my Frogmans have just been manufactured and are only 1 month old right now and only 2 weeks old from the CASIO manufacturing plant when I received them from Japan.
It's a very exciting feeling to know that.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Fer Guzman said:


> if you say those are the last 4 then yes I am 100% sure.


 Yes they are from 1/15/2013


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Fer Guzman said:


> Yes they are from 1/15/2013


Yay! That means that both of my Frogmans were only 2 weeks old when I received them.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Tick Toc said:


> Yay! That means that both of my Frogmans were only 2 weeks old when I received them.


That should add at least 50 cents on the final price of the watch in the 2nd hand market compared to a 4 week old model.


----------



## cjenrick (Oct 26, 2012)

Fer Guzman said:


> Does it end in a 1 or and i?


maybe an I lol


----------



## rca185 (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is mine JDM frogman 
Manufacture November 1993
Never been open..


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Reviving this thread cause I'm about to get a used GXW56 with a number 304A124G.
Does it mean it was made in 2007 or 2017? Is there any way to be sure?

Taplaltakl.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

pecha said:


> Reviving this thread cause I'm about to get a used GXW56 with a number 304A124G.
> Does it mean it was made in 2007 or 2017? Is there any way to be sure?
> 
> Taplaltakl.


As far as I know, the first GXW-56 models were released in 2010, so I'm assuming it means 2017.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Supposedly it was bought last year so there is a chance it is actually a 2017.
Too bad one cannot tell it right away by the letter though

Taplaltakl.


----------



## sky_sun (Jan 28, 2011)

thx to member Cowboy Bebop who send me the photo explained and other members who they let me know how reading cods<<<


> CASIO SERIAL NUMBER AND MANUFACTURING DATE


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

I hope it come in handy on some models it's a bit tricky to see the pattern/decipher.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## timothyf7 (Sep 7, 2018)

The first 3 numbers and Letter - are the factory where they were manufactured. This information is not public. The next 3 numbers are the "Day of the year" it was manufactured. The 206th day of the year. Which would be Jul 25th. The letter "A" is the year. It would be either 2001 0r 20011. Only you know which is possible. It starts at "A" being 2001 or 2011 and goes to "J" which is 2010 0r 2020.


----------



## nelly5 (Oct 10, 2019)

I know this is an old thread, but is there any way of knowing which year? I just received a GW-5000-1JF and the year cold is I... so either 2009 or 2019. I know they came out in 2009, so both are a possibility. Any ideas?


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

gaijin said:


> A-2001
> B-2002
> C-2003
> D-2004
> ...


thanks for providing this!


----------



## Roblagorio (2 mo ago)

What date would 202A068B be?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Roblagorio said:


> What date would 202A068B be?


The 68th day of 2022 or 2012 or 2002. It may be possible to narrow down the year by considering the model number.


----------

